# Field Tech-what .........



## akaray7181 (May 31, 2008)

Attention all Field techs, this questions for you.

What tools do you guys carry with you on all jobs? just wondering what kind of tools i should add to kit to bring along.

what software do you bring on all jobs? 

give a fellow A+ Certified some assistance. Thanks. 

Attention all network administrators, what tools or software do you find very useful on the job?


----------



## wayliff (Mar 24, 2002)

I am a freelance tech on my spare time.

*Flash drive with software tools. (Antivirus, Spyware/Malware removers, etc)
*CD wallet with different sofware. (Ubuntu, Ghost, XP Pe, etc)
*PSU Tester
*Tools (PC tech toolbox with the standard tools, box full of screws, etc)
*Spare PSU, keyboard, mouse, CD-ROM, hard drive.
*USB to IDE/SATA adapter for data transfer/rescue or backups.
*Hotspot detector and wireless USB wireless adapter.
*Cable ties for cable management if needed.
*Business cards!

I can't think of anything else at the time...I am sure there's more.


----------



## wayliff (Mar 24, 2002)

ahh yes...

I also carry:
*A couple of network cables
*Gigabit Switch


----------

